
Ask HN: How do you stay up to date with the latest CVEs? - Coxa
I was wondering how people stay up to date with the latest CVEs that might affect their company&#x27;s operations.
======
ianceicys
Whitesource and Checkmarx are integrated into all of our Jenkins pipelknes. If
there is a CVE that’s relevant we know about from our CI/CD Pipeline.

